# Why



## Angela123 (Jul 8, 2017)

I just broke up with my fiancé today after a very hard 2 years his infidelity and my lack of trust and miscarriage of twins I feel like I was the only one trying to hold us together and he was just there in body.
Anyway my question is why would he say I left him years ago?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hope4family (Sep 5, 2012)

Angela123 said:


> I just broke up with my fiancé today after a very hard 2 years his infidelity and my lack of trust and miscarriage of twins I feel like I was the only one trying to hold us together and he was just there in body.
> Anyway my question is why would he say I left him years ago?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unless you cheated on him. Because he is a manipulative piece of trash. 

Sorry for being so blunt. #notsorry


----------



## Angela123 (Jul 8, 2017)

No I would never cheat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angela123 (Jul 8, 2017)

Does that mean he's excepted the break up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Angela123 said:


> I just broke up with my fiancé today after a very hard 2 years his infidelity and my lack of trust and miscarriage of twins I feel like I was the only one trying to hold us together and he was just there in body.
> Anyway my question is why would he say I left him years ago?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A few reasons

1. you withdrew emotionally due to the pressure on your relationship

2. Did the infidelity happen before or after the miscarriage?

3. Naturally, you would have trust issues if he cheated. Did he cheat during your pregnancy

4. It sounds like he was a selfish git who chose cheating instead of dealing with the problems in your relationship.

There are some men who are just self centered and immature and do not know what to do in grown up situations so they simply seek their own pleasure. 

So sorry


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Angela123 said:


> I just broke up with my fiancé today after a very hard 2 years his infidelity and my lack of trust and miscarriage of twins I feel like I was the only one trying to hold us together and he was just there in body.
> Anyway my question is why would he say I left him years ago?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because it's easier to blame you than accept himself for what he is.
A lying manipulative cheat.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Angela123 said:


> I just broke up with my fiancé today after a very hard 2 years his infidelity and my lack of trust and miscarriage of twins I feel like I was the only one trying to hold us together and he was just there in body.
> Anyway my question is why would he say I left him years ago?


I'm very sorry for the loss of your twins. I know it's a hard thing to go through. Years ago I lost twins, they were still born. It's pretty common for a loss of this magnitude to lead to the end of a relationship/marriage.

He says it because if he blames you, he can feel better about himself.

Did he cheat on your through your entire relationship? that's what it sounds like the way you wrote that.


----------



## Angela123 (Jul 8, 2017)

With all the lies I have no idea how long he's been unfaithful we were together 4 yrs I know he had an emotional affair with an ex who pretended to have cancer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It sounds like you are better off without him. 

Please do not take his comment to heart.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Angela123 said:


> Does that mean he's excepted the break up?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like you are looking for a grand gesture of love from him and perhaps reconciliation?

Better to move on you are still young to meet a new person who will love you.


----------



## Angela123 (Jul 8, 2017)

To be honest I'm just used to both agreeing I've never heard the comment and was curious.

But thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinZX (Jul 1, 2017)

Your fiance is a cheat, what he tells you in no way reflects the truth, do not rely on him to help you, you did the right thing here, he isn't the man for you, if he was he would have been loyal, loving and been their for you during the miscarriage, you must move on and not reflect on the past, he will knock you down if you give him the chance, you are a stronger person than he is, period.

Love and Peace always

KevinZX


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

That was his way of saying the breakup is your fault, not his.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Angela,

Why would he accuse you of leaving him years ago you ask....

Because he learned to blame others for his own sins years ago and it's just an ugly habit. 

Does he blame other people for everything that goes wrong in his life?

Tamat


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

because hes an a$$hole.


----------



## Angela123 (Jul 8, 2017)

TAMAT said:


> Angela,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes he always has 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Angela123 said:


> I just broke up with my fiancé today after a very hard 2 years his infidelity and my lack of trust and miscarriage of twins I feel like I was the only one trying to hold us together and he was just there in body.
> Anyway my question is why would he say I left him years ago?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations! I know it doesn't feel like it now but you are SO lucky he was your Fiance and not your husband. Don't worry there are good men out there. One day you will look back on your ex and be glad he is gone. Trust me.

That guy was a time sink and a pain causer. Think of him like having the clap.


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

Angela123 said:


> Yes he always has


He's not only a cheater, but a bad type of cheater. When I was in my mid 20's, I cheated on a couple of ladies that I was dating. I regretted that later and still do now, but at that time, I at least apologetically accepted all the blame for the demise of the relationship. 

For what's it's worth, I was never a cheater again after those few years.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Let me take a wild guess, given that he's a cheater:

You did not live up to his expectations whatever those were.
Never mind what reality was.
in his mind, for whatever reason he fancied something or someone else.
The translation of 'you left him years ago' he meant you just didn't live up to his fantasies.

Good luck him finding such a woman.


----------

